# MS Publisher users, can it do this?



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow, I thought a few of you would have known the answer.


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Illustrator can do it.

Tony P.

ps - if you can hand draw something and PM me the sketch, I can do it.


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you Tony for the kind offer and may take you up on it.
Illustrator is a bit more than I'm budgeted for right now which is why I was hoping Publisher could do it.
I've got a PSD file of the logo but its not quite right.


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

I can take a look at the PSD and see if I can adjust it. Trust you made use of layers.


----------



## rolftonbees (Jul 10, 2014)

Word art is the feature you want. Paint.net is free and might bave this feature. My desktop hard drive blulew up or I woukd check for you. 

Filehippo.com is a good source for free software. Click on the green download links in the upper right not the ads that come in the middle of the page.


----------

